# mollies and guppies



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay I want to put 1 male molly(standard not ballon) with 1 or 2 female feeder guppies in a 10 gallon. Sice there latin names are 
Poecilia latipinna-molly and Poecilia reticulata-guppy
will they interbreed like platies and swordtails will? I believe that a female feeder guppy's lack of color and shorter tail will make it look more like a molly causing both parties to become more comfortable and breed with each other. what'd you think? If this works i will keep and raise the fry although i don't want to have to raise them a new species will be worth it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. Mollies and Platys can breed. Guppies and Endlers can breed. But not Mollies and Guppies.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

mollies and platies may breed but mollies and guppies are Poecilia so it's likely they can interbreed


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well the molly which i ad planned on using died today and because of that my mom said i can't get guppies now. So now she won't have to bring the tank to our shore house this summer. But she told me i could get the fish in the fall


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Platies and Swordtails can interbreed. Mollie species will interbreed. If you are going to try to breed Mollies and Guppies, use a male Guppy and female Mollies. Mollies are very picky about their partners, Guppies not so much. If you are lucky enough to get a successful breeding, which is very rare, but is possible, expect sterile young and also expect them to die at a very young age from cancers and other malignant maladies. Guppies and Mollies are too far apart as species to produce viable offspring. It's an interesting experiment to try, but don't expect much success. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I would just like to do it and raise the fry to their maximun potencial. I think it would be cool to just say you did it. But next time i'll use male guppies and female mollies


----------

